# Weihenstephaner Dunkel Clone



## jordzan (14/2/08)

Gday Everyone

I'm started to collect together the kit i need for my first BIAB brew and was hoping to give this recipie a try as its my favourite beer. I had a few questions about the recipie though and was hoping i might be able to get a hand.
- It sais Pilsner & Wheat malt, when i get to a site like craftbrewer there seems to be many many variations, how would i go about picking the correct one?
- Has anyone seen the honey malt available anywhere in australia ? Havent had any luck finding it so far.
- Any idea's what - .5 lb Special B could be ? 
- most places are showing mthood hops as being sold out, some saying until 2009, will hallertau be fairly similar to the mthood's or any other recommendations??

Thanks heaps for any help. Cant wait to post up how it all goes.

Cheers


"*Recipe Type:* All Grain 
*Yeast:* Weihenstephaner 
*Yeast Starter:* 1000ml 
*Batch Size (Gallons):* 5.5 
*Original Gravity:* 1.057 
*Final Gravity:* 1.011 
*IBU:* 19 
*Boiling Time (Minutes):* 60 
*Color:* 17 
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 10 

*Notes*

I brewed this and compared it to the original Weihenstephaner Dunkel Weizen and it is dead on in color and taste. I can't tell you which one I liked better because they actually tasted nearly identical. If you want an authentic Dunkel-Weizen then this is the beer to brew. Happy brewing

*Grain*
5 lbs Pilsner Malt
5 lbs Wheat malt
1 lb Honey malt
.5 lb Special B
.5 lb rice hulls

*Mash at 152-153 for 60 min*

*Full wort boil*

*Hops*
1 oz Mt. Hood 4.5%AA for 60 min

*Yeast*
Weihenstephaner 1000ml starter

1 week Primary fermentation"


----------



## blackbock (14/2/08)

jordzan said:


> Gday Everyone
> 
> I'm started to collect together the kit i need for my first BIAB brew and was hoping to give this recipie a try as its my favourite beer. I had a few questions about the recipie though and was hoping i might be able to get a hand.
> - It sais Pilsner & Wheat malt, when i get to a site like craftbrewer there seems to be many many variations, how would i go about picking the correct one?
> ...



Hi.

Regarding Malt Choice: Probabably the best way is to choose a malt which originates from the same region as the beer you are trying to clone. Weyermann malts are the common German ones available here.

Honey malt is not something I have ever seen (or heard of) but I can't imagine that it would be used by the brewers at Weihenstephan anyway.

I can tell you that Special B is a Belgian crystal malt which is pretty hard to get here in Aus. You can probably safely substitute Weyermann CaraAroma in its place.

For hops, you can probably substitute any noble hop (Tettnanger, Hersbrucker, Hallertauer or their descendents). Dunkelweizen is not a style jam-packed with hops, so probably any hop would do at a pinch.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## neonmeate (14/2/08)

that much special B would be wayyyy too roasty in a beer like this... 
i would probably sub dark munich (weyermann munich II) for the honey malt there, and use caramunich III instead of special B. it's not a heavy roasty beer. also consider using Weyermann dark wheat malt which is tasty stuff.


----------

